# Snow Kittens - Marm and Myrtle



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Loads of pictures  sorry dial up people.

Couple days back I couldn't resist letting the girls out for a play in the snow. Its the first time they have been allowed outside. I had to watch them like a hawk as they haven't been chipped or spayed yet.

Well for the first visit outside this was a cold one.

*first sniff of fresh air*










*Should we investigate ? *










*I prefer this side of the glass *
































































My favourite shot of the batch




























Hope you enjoy

Matt


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fabulous pictures...Thanks for sharing them with us.*


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

the pictures are lovely...really good quality too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

They are such fantastic pics - your girls are growing so beautifully too

Lou


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what brilliant pictures, such cute cats,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Look like they enjoyed the snow hun 

Should get your garden cat proofed and then you won't have to worry so much xx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow amazing photos !


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow they are fab pics!! Gorgeous as ever.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

fabulous photos as always Matt! Looks like some deep snow you had there. It barely covered the ground here. Glad your kitties enjoyed it. Mai Tai bounced out a few steps and bounced back in again very quickly!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what Beautiful pics of your Stunning cats!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

wow what great photos and beautiful cats


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful Girls what more can i say ! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

They are lush gorgeous xx
What breed are they?xx


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone who has taken the time to reply. I'm very proud of my little cats. 

Lou, I am thinking about cat proofing the garden, I have been getting some quotes for a cage for the cats. the cage will fit on the side of the house to allow the patio doors to be left open come spring time.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Jem said:


> They are lush gorgeous xx
> What breed are they?xx


Thank you , both of them are Maine Coons.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Stunning pictures Matt - you have just captured the moment perfectly. They look fab against the snowy background.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Stunning pictures Matt - you have just captured the moment perfectly. They look fab against the snowy background.


Thank you, glad you enjoyed the pics. Makes a good contrast of the white background and the browns and reds on the cat. 



Kay73 said:


> Absolutely beautiful


Thanks Kay, glad you liked them.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

fantastic photos, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics xxx


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

Matt, your pictures are stunning! And kitties are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning photos!!! yr cats are beautiful:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful girls and fantastic pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow these are so beautiful~ I love you photos


----------

